# Not frogs, but crabs



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are some pics I shot of my Geosesarma crabs while pulling babies from the tanks yesterday.

These guys really are a lot of fun and very low maintenance. Set up properly - they do very well and once established breed very well. And as they don't have the same humidity requirements as the frogs - I have been able to grow a good number of mini orchids in their tanks with lots of success.

Geosesarma sp. "Red Devil" - The breeders are CB crabs I got a couple of years ago from a fellow DB member, Wyoming frogger. Although their colors initially faded with time, I found that supplementing their crab food with Naturose really made their colors pop after a few months.

Male

















Female









Crablets - When they first leave the female, they are TINY (carapace length 1mm or less). They grow a little slowly - reaching adult size at 8-10 months or so. They molt frequently when growing, and the first few times you see the molts you will worry that you have lost a crab


















Geosesarma notophorum - "Mandarin" - I got my breeders from Brian at Brian's Tropicals. These also seem to have benefited from naturose supplementation.

Male









Female









Crablets


















And here is a [poor] shot of one of their tanks. They are in Fluval Ebi shrimp tanks slightly modified (remove background and get rid of filter).


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool; I like these guys. What size do the adults grow to?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The carapace length of the Red Devil is about 20-25mm, with males being bigger than the females (probably about 20mm). The Mandarins are a little smaller (males 20-22mm, females 18-20mm). Length from leg to leg maybe about 40-50mm.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice looking crabs and viv!! lol i love the word crablet haha


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm interested in these but I cant find any info.
they seem pretty awesome. how do you keep them?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

They are extremely easy to keep. Very similar to conditions for darts tempwise; room temp is great. They become less active in cooler room temps (lower 60s). They do seem to appreciate a water area. They are quite active in the mornings and before their lights go out. 

For feeding - I feed a flake/powder hermit crab food that I add additional calcium carbonate and Naturose to (for color supplementation). I have read that they do also appreciate live insect prey - but I don't regularly give it to my crabs.

There are a few threads on the board here about care.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are awesome to see, thanks!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I seriously love these guys!!! One of these days soon....


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

So you're saying these crabs are fine with lower humidity/more ventilation?

Are they bold and out and about frequently for you?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice viv! It looks so natural, it's really so well scaped. 

How much water (depth) would you say they prefer?


----------

